
3,000+ Google Employees Demand Company End Work on Pentagon Drone Project - WizardOfNomaha
https://www.commondreams.org/news/2018/04/04/citing-dont-be-evil-motto-3000-google-employees-demand-company-end-work-pentagon
======
greenyoda
Extensive discussion yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16755530](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16755530)

